# Buying pistol, have it narrowed down



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

Greetings, I am getting ready to purchase my first pistol for concealed carry and have it narrowed down to the Glock 19 and a Walther p99c. Money is somewhat of an issue so I need ot get the most value out of my purchase as it will be quite sometime before I will be purchasing another pistol. Both pistols are within $50. bucks in price.

Looking at the dimensions of both pistols, they are really close other than the Glock being a lil heavier.

I have shot both and did rather well with them. I also did not have an issue concealing either pistol. 

I would appreciate any input, experience, suggestions, etc.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am the P99 guy here on this site - a huge fan. I have prev had a Glock 17, 19, 26 and 34. I only have the 34 now (it has a stock lighter trigger, and a few other features I like, compared to the standard Glock models). I carried the Glock 26 for 8 years until I discovered the P99 last year. I finally ditched it and got my compact P99 last Nov. Love the gun. Much better trigger too. The SA trigger on the P99c A/S is a dream. 

Other than the G34, I really don't like the Glock trigger. And, even the G34 trigger is kinda mushy (its just lighter than the other Glocks). I think the P99 or P99c is more ergonomic too.

SInce U have shot both, you took the biggest step. Several others here are interested in the P99, but have never tried one before. If you have shot it and like it - get the P99.

One feature that is nice compared to other brands is that the Walther has user adj sights. You can swop out the front sight to any of 4 supplied front sights. And, U can adj the rear sight w/ a small screw driver for windage. U can also remove the sights yourself and put on your own night sights if U wish. So, no gunsmiths, sight pusher devices, etc.


----------



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

:smt062 I am really battling with this decision. 

Obviously, the p99c wins the aesthetic competition in a landslide. However, aesthetics is last on my list giving the serious nature of carrying a firearm. Well, that is not exactly true, I fired an XD9sc and again, I did well with it, but damn is that thing U-G-L-Y! But it is cheaper by about 100 bucks too, just couldn't see myself dragging one of them around.

I did not know about the adjustable sights, that is a great leg up as I plan on adding Truglo sights to which ever one I settle on. Could I use sights for a p99 on the c?

In researching, it has been a easier to find holsters and such for the G19. Have you had any problems as far as finding accessories.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have an XD9 and I love it. The one thing the P99 has over the XD is the replaceable grips. You can make the gun fit to your hand instead of your hand trying to fit to a gun.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

dubdoc said:


> I did not know about the adjustable sights, that is a great leg up as I plan on adding Truglo sights to which ever one I settle on. Could I use sights for a p99 on the c?
> 
> In researching, it has been a easier to find holsters and such for the G19. Have you had any problems as far as finding accessories.


I've got XS BigDot sights on my P99c that were for the full-size, and they work fine.

Yeah, holsters for the 99's are somewhat scarce, but the situations getting better. I'm using a Uncle Mikes IWB Kydex.. On the other hand, you can find Glock holsters practically anywhere - I wouldn't be suprised to see them in a vending machine at the bus stop 

You don't say which trigger option you're considering with the P99.. QA or SA. One big thing that sold me on the P99 SA at least was the decocker, which isn't an option with Glocks..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any holster that works for the fullsize will work for the compacts.

be aware of the large # of complaints of XD rust issues. Only the 45 version comes with the new melonite finish. If I ever did buy an XD, I'd get the slide and all the pins in the frame refinished right away, if I were gonna use it for carry.

I've seen many people complain on the XD forum about rust appearing w/i a day on the surface of the slide after carrying the gun 1x. Not everyone is having this - but a sizeable enough amount to warrant attention.


----------



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

I fired the QA trigger, but either trigger will be fine.

The Glock and Walther Tennifer treatment were big pluses in my search. The XD, if I were to buy one, unlikely, would be refinished and bring the price back into the range of the other two.

The Glock has a leg up due to the amount of rounds I can carry. I know you can use full size magazines in the the 99c, but is there a grip extension like the XD?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, no grip extension for the P99 if ya use full size mags. I've also read that when ya put the fullside mag in the compact P99, ya don't wanna slap it in. As, the longer mag will make contact w/ the ejector. So, at the range, if ya do it, push it in slowly....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Make the right choice. U know U want to


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Better start saving some money . Why because in less than a year you will be looking for something smaller. If your planning on carry every day and Their no reason to carry any other way. So you will tired of trying to conceal either of those on a hot summer day.In winter will be buried under heavy coat and other clothes. Yep you will see the bennies of Small ,Light ,and pocket . Like a PPK/S of even better a KelTec in 380 or 32. No fancey sights needed in a SD situation. you will never see sights or probably a 2hand hold. Pull point shoot. It over 3or 4 seconds. If goes beon that you best be behind cover and on radio for help. Now sight and a 2 handed hold comes into play.

I have a drawer full of holsters and a drawer full of guns KT 380 in pocket as I type.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I did buy a Keltect 32 recently, but I carry the P99c 95% of the time - it fits in the front pocket of my cargo pants. I can also carry it small of back inside the waist band, or on a leather belt holster outside of the pants - never a concealment problem...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Make the right choice. U know U want to


Hey! What is this a handgun porn site???

No fair enticing him with come-ons like that. And the least you could do is to put some decent clothes on her!

:smt047 :smt047 :smt047 :smt047

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

For what its worth, I've been doing the same research. I hope to fire a Walther P99c next weekend, but right now, unless I just shoot horribly with it, that will be my choice.

I've found the trigger safeties on both the XD and the Glock to be bothersome. I either need to develop a nice callous on my trigger finger, or not try to shoot the gun as much.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Hey! What is this a handgun porn site???
> 
> No fair enticing him with come-ons like that. And the least you could do is to put some decent clothes on her!
> 
> ...


Sorry - I use the most aluring tricks 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Between thoes two the Walther for sure. Better quality by far IMHO.


----------



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

I went out and shot them again, was happy with both. Was not happy with the looks of the Glock, was not happy with the difficulty of swapping the sights(not impossible, but a PIA), and not thrileed with the weight.

I ordered a Walther p99c A/S and should be ready for pick up on Thursday. Basic Black thank you very much, not a big fan of the two tone look. However, that is a mighty nice finish. 

Unfortunately, the very next day I have to leave for Boston and won't get a chance to shoot it until next Monday.:smt076 

Photos and report to follow. Thanks for your input.

Now if I could just get you to throw some reliable links to holsters my way, I'll be set. 

Cheersartyman: artyman:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

dubdoc said:


> I went out and shot them again, was happy with both. Was not happy with the looks of the Glock, was not happy with the difficulty of swapping the sights(not impossible, but a PIA), and not thrileed with the weight.
> 
> I ordered a Walther p99c A/S and should be ready for pick up on Thursday. Basic Black thank you very much, not a big fan of the two tone look. However, that is a mighty nice finish.
> 
> ...


U da man 

RIght now - U can only get black A/S models anyway. I hard chromed my slides - I love the 2 toned look, and I don't have to worry about any scratched unless I just drag it across the pavement or rub another metal surface against it.

W/ 3 A/S models, I wanna try the QA - I want a military colored frame, but will still get the slide hard chromed


----------



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

I just bought a Tucker IWB Answer and will just deal with an Uncle Mike's until it arrives. I have heard nothing but good things about this holster. Here is one thread:
http://www.gothammarketing.com/bb/waltherforum/cgi-bin/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=1;t=3554

and a link to a great Blog from Tucker:

http://www.tuckergunleatherblog.com/category/ask-the-holster-guy/


----------

